# 6 week old nubian doelings...critique please! I'd like to show one



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

So I have my favorite but I'm not sure how she would compare to other kids. What do u all think? Pics are borderline terrible. I need a photo helper who isnt 4 legged!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well now....not terrible...not good, but not terrible, just really fuzzy.

Well from these pics...
Doe#1
Cons:
Weak in the chine
Steeper rump than I'd like
Not seeing much brisket
Would like a longer neck
Could use a tad more depth

Pros:
Good bite
Fair rear leg set
Strong shoulders
Strong pasturns
Nice body lenght
Doesn't seem to to out

Doe #2
Cons:
Steep rump ( I do believe steeper than doe 1)
needs more brisket
Needs longer neck
Looks to have to much angle in the rear legs

Pros:
Strong pasturns
Fair topline
Fair depth
Nice body length
Doesn't seem to toe out

BUT this judging might change drasticly with better pics! You really.....really.... _really_, need someone to help with the pics while you set them up!

+ my bonus "Pros" for both is they are disbudded.

**I added some things***


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

*sigh* they are bad pictures! Lol they r both really long girls but darn it they just want to climb on me and not pose prettylike. I'll try for better pics. Ps blurriness is from taking a cell phone picture from the digital camera display....I'll do it proper next time....off to try to bribe them into prettiness


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Added things, and will be waiting for better pics


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hopefully better pics! The black is my month old buckling


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmm only showed 1 of 3....


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Maybe I posted more than allowed?? Ahh


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> Hopefully better pics! The black is my month old buckling


OMG! That's like night and day! Wow those are so much better than the last!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok

Cons:
Hips are a tad higher than the withers (could be from growing)
Could use more brisket, but it does blend nicely
Could use a tad longer neck
Looks like a very minor rear toe out (very common these days)
Still a bit steep in the rump

Pros:
Level topline until hip
She has nice depth for her age
Nice legs
Nice length
Strong pasturns
Good shoulders
Correct bite
Very feminine head
Conforms to breed standards


Nice doe. If her hips level out she will do well in show, the rump is steep, but a lot of goats out there have that so it will probably be equal in the small shows.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

canthavejust1 said:


> Maybe I posted more than allowed?? Ahh


Can you try posting one at a time? I think you can do 8 at a time though...


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

This is cookie, hazels sister(if it shows)


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

And Beddington, my 4 week old buckling. Not related to the girls


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For cookie,

Cons:
Little weaker in the topline, but it is level until the hip
Hips are higher than withers
Not much brisket

Pros: 
Much more level rump, closer to ideal
Straight legs, they have a nice angle in the rear
Long neck
Good bite
Feminine head
What brisket she does have, blends well.
Good body length
Strong pasturns
Good shoulder


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For beddington,

Cons:
Needs more brisket
Not sure about if his legs toe out or not?
Tad more length needed in the neck
Could use a tad more body length

Pros:
Nice rump
Nice rear leg angle
Strong pasturns
Nice shoulder
Nice topline, even though there is a bit of weakness in the chine
Nice body depth

Nice buck overall though.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

So which doe is your favourite?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hazel. She is the sweetest smartest kindest goat I've ever known


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I would show both if I were you.
Hazel has strong and weak points, as does Cookie.

Cookie has the longer more feminine neck and face, but Hazel has more power in the front end assembly, both have about the same brisket, both have strong pasturns, Cookie has more angle to the rear legs than Hazel, but hazel is almost borderline posty. Cookie has a better rump than Hazel. Hazel has more depth.
Hazel seems to have a steeper topline than Cookie (the hip is higher and the topline slopes downward toward the withers).

However, I am tending to lean more toward Cookie having the better placeing of the two, but a different judge may place otherwise.


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I know cookie has the eye catching color and she is a pretty girl. But she is a bratty drama queen lol. I'll let my 11 year old show one and see how they do!! Thanks so much for your input


----------

